# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Aktuelle Meldungen 2

## Siamfan

*Aktuelle Meldungen 2*
Damit nicht für jede Meldung ein neuer Thread eröffnet werden muss können hier mehr oder weniger wichtige News gepostet werden...
Ich habe das hier neu eingerichtet, weil das Alte, das Schiene eingerichtet hatte , nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


-SMOG-frei in Bangkok! (Meldung im TV) 
 Super Entscheidung! Da entfallen die meisten Staus, da gehen die Werte in den Keller!

-Gemäß Beschluß des thailändichen Verfassungsgerichts wird die Future Forward Partei nicht aufgelöst. 
 Kam in den Nachrichen

----------


## Siamfan

https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...years#cxrecs_s
Entscheidung in letzter Instanz, Sorrayuth muss fuer 8 Jahre ins Gefaengnis.
Und er ist wohl auch schon auf dem Weg dahin.

Alle Sender im TV sind voll damit.

----------


## Siamfan

BKK-Post:



> School's out: Will haze order help? 
> 
> City Hall shuts 437 schools for a day but parents demand drastic action against smog
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...help-#cxrecs_s


_persoenliche Anmerkung:
Das war doch eine drastische Massnahme!? Ich denke die Werte gingn schon runter.
Taeglich puenktlicher Schulschluss und den ueber eine Stunde verteilt, koennte auch viel bringen_

----------


## Siamfan

> *City Hall orders staggered hours in fight against smog* 
> City Hall has ordered about 20,000 personnel to start work at 10am instead of 8am and suspended classes at its 437 schools on Wednesday in its fight against unhealthy smog levels.
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...-smog#cxrecs_s


Das ist die Richtung!!!

Ich habe morgens, ohne Verkehrsstress um 5 Uhr angefangen und habe um 3 Uhr Feierabend gemacht.
Ich habe bei hin und zurueck 100km ueber 20 Min Fahrzeit gespart.

Wenn er fuer die Kinder die aktive Teilnahme an der Flaggenparade wegfallen laesst, brauchen alle erst um 8.30Uhr anzufangen.
Man kann auch sagen, die Aelteren (Mo1-6 ) fangen schon um 7.30an und duerfen schon um 15 Uhr gehen.
Selbst eine banale Pausenklingel, die die Lehrer zwingt, puenktlich Shluss zu machen wuerde viel bringen. Vor der Schule warten Eltern mit laufender Aircon  20 und mehr Minuten und verursachen auch noch stau!

----------


## Siamfan

> Thailand dementiert Coronavirus-Infektion bei britischem Urlauber
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/thai...schem-urlauber


Komische Sache!!!
BKK-Post schreibt nichts davon.
Wieder Spendenaufruf, OP im Privat-KH, Versicherung reicht nicht, ....
History-Fake

Der Virus scheint noch nicht so bekannt zu sein!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Gemäß TV haben die wohl den Goldschmuck-Killer geschnappt. 
Soll wohl ein Lehrer oder gar Schuldirektor sein!? 
Endgültiges soll es erst morgen geben.

Selbst der Polizeichef hat im Anzug des Sonderkommandis ein Interview gegeben.

----------


## Siamfan

> *Gold hold-up suspect claims he 'killed for the thrill'* 
> "Mr Prasittichai said that he committed the crime because he was bored with his life and needed a challenge and excitement to spice it up. 
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...hrill#cxrecs_s
> "Herr Prasittichai sagte, dass er das Verbrechen begangen hat, weil er sich mit seinem Leben langweilte und eine Herausforderung und Aufregung brauchte, um es aufzupeppen.


Was fuer ein Wahnsinn!!!?

 :: 

Er soll "Schusswaffenlehrer" sein.
https://der-farang.com/de/pages/lopb...or-ausgestellt

----------


## Siamfan

Man hat den gestohlenen Goldschmuck gefunden



> Headmaster lied, stolen gold found at his father's house
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...house#cxrecs_s


Wegen laecherlichen 500.000 TB, vorsaetzlich 3 Menschen umgebracht!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Govt confirms Thai coronavirus case 
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...-case#cxrecs_s


Das waere dann der 4.bestaetigte Fall und der Englaender von Phi Phi ist nicht dabei.

In China hat es wohl 9 Todesfaelle gegeben, wovon es aber bei mindestens 5 Vorerkrankungen gab.
 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Keine Ahnung, welchen Meldungen man noch trauen kann!!!


Zur  Sache:



> Coronaviren verursachen Krankheiten bei Säugetieren und Vögeln, die Durchfall bei Kühen und Schweinen umfassen, und Erkrankungen der oberen Atemwege bei Hühnern. Beim Menschen verursacht das Virus Atemwegsinfektionen, oft mild, aber in seltenen Fällen potenziell tödlich.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus
> Uebersetzung mit Bing

----------


## Siamfan

Diese Meldung hoert sich neutral an:



> *Was über das Corona-Virus bislang bekannt ist* 
> Atemmasken sind kein nachweisbarer Schutz 
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/was-...ng-bekannt-ist

----------


## Siamfan

> https://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/art...estaetigt.html


Der Verdachtsfall fuer Berlin wurde nicht bestaetigt!

----------


## Siamfan

> Is digging Kra Canal still a pipe dream?
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/...-a-pipe-dream-


Ein Wunschtraum fuer viele, sollte aber kein Alptraum fuer TH werden.

----------


## Siamfan

Bei Corona kann man gar nichts mehr glauben!!!

Deswegen halte ich das fuer gut:



> Zwei Festnahmen wegen Fake News über Coronavirus 
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/zwei...er-coronavirus

----------


## Siamfan

*68* Giraffen fuer Thailand



> Ausgebrochene Giraffe tot aus Teich geborgen 
> 
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/ausg...teich-geborgen


Eine hat es nicht ueberlebt.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier nochmal eine sachliche Meldung von heute zu Corona. 



> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/was-...-bekannt-ist-1


Die Angaben zu den Fallzahlen sind schon älter.

----------


## Siamfan

> Unwetterwarnung für den Norden und Nordosten
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/unwe...nd-nordosten-2

----------


## Siamfan

> Cruise ship has not applied to enter Thailand
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...enter-thailand


 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Coronavirus-Covid-19: Kreuzfahrtschiff darf endlich Hafen anlaufen
> https://web.de/magazine/panorama/cor...ayern-34423304

----------


## Siamfan

> Army to cede schemes to professionals
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...onals#cxrecs_s

----------


## Siamfan

> *Coronavirus: Erster Todesfall in Europa - Genforscher nennt neue Erkenntnisse: Das Virus kommt nicht aus dem Labor*
> ....
> Der Forscher nennt zudem neue Zahlen zu den Infizierten: Seines Erachtens muss man unabhängig von den offiziellen Zahlen, davon ausgehen, dass aktuell 200.000 Menschen mit dem Coronavirus infiziert seien. 
> ....
> https://www.merkur.de/welt/coronavir...-13537129.html


Anmerkung: Dadurch wuerde die Todesrate auf "nur" noch 0,65% sinken!

----------


## Erwin

Deine Berechnung ist völlig unlogisch. Wenn es jetzt 200.000 Infizierte gibt, muss man doch erst mal abwarten, wie viele davon sterben und wie viele wieder gesund werden. Dann erst kann man die Mortalitätsrate festlegen. Deine Berechnung gilt nur, wenn niemand von den 200.000 Infizierten stirbt.

Eine Mortalitätsrate kann sich immer nur auf das Verhältnis von an der Krankheit Verstorbenen und denen, die sich von der Krankheit erholt haben. Personen, die infiziert aber noch nicht geheilt werden, können in die Berechnung nicht einfließen, denn es ist ja nicht gewiss, ob sie überleben oder nicht.

Wie viele von den jetzt 200.00 Infizierten (ob diese Schätzung stimmt, weiß ich natürlich nicht) sterben und wie viele überleben, weiß man doch noch nicht.

Wenn es viele Neuinfizierte gibt, sinkt die Mortalitätsrate nicht, sondern bleibt gleich. 

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

Am 26.3 ist hier in Thailand ab 18Uhr Ausgangssperre

----------


## frank_rt

Typisch für Thailand im Farang vom 25.03.2020


https://der-farang.com/de/pages/regi...rre-verhaengen

https://der-farang.com/de/pages/thai...n-notstand-aus

an was soll man sich halten

----------


## wein4tler

Was sagt Dir die Vernunft?

----------


## frank_rt

ich schließe mich ein, nehme ne Schlaftablette und Wach erst am 1.5.2020 auf. Das ist der sichere Weg.

----------


## frank_rt

Hier ist eine besondere Werbung zum Hummer Essen. *Lest bitte auch die mittlere Spalte* 
https://der-farang.com/de/events/let...im-casa-pascal
Fall es da nichts zu Lachen gibt einfach das Bild anschauen.

----------


## Enrico

::

----------


## frank_rt

Die Notstands Regelung Bitte den Link anklicken

https://der-farang.com/…/pages/massn...tstandsvero…
danach auf das f
Farang Logo klicken, und dann die Notverordnung lesen

----------


## frank_rt

*Pattaya wird gesperrt*

https://der-farang.com/de/pages/schl...g-um-14-00-uhr

----------


## schiene

*Lebenslang statt Todesstrafe für Mord an deutscher Touristin*
"Im Berufungsprozess in Thailand wegen des Mordes an einer deutschen Touristin hat ein Gericht die Todesstrafe für den Täter in eine lebenslange Haftstrafe umgewandelt. Die 26 Jahre alte Frau aus dem Kreis Hildesheim war während eines Urlaubs auf der Insel Ko Si Chang Anfang April 2019 vergewaltigt und getötet worden. Drei Monate danach wurde ein Thailänder wegen der Tat zum Tode verurteilt."
Quelle:
hier gehts weiter...
https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...852a0d#ref=rss

----------


## schiene

*Bis zu 6 Cannabis Pflanzen zur medizinischen Nutzung erlaubt*
Quelle:
https://www.facebook.com/nbtworld/
hier der von google übersetzte Text:
"Thailändische Haushalte können jetzt sechs Töpfe Cannabis anbauen, um ihr Einkommen zu ergänzen, sagte der thailändische Gesundheitsminister, als das erste Land in der Region, das medizinisches Marihuana legalisiert, weitere Lockerungen zur Förderung der kommerziellen Nutzung der Ernte.
Familien können Gemeinschaften bilden, um Marihuana zu züchten und die Ernte an öffentliche Krankenhäuser und staatliche Einrichtungen zu versorgen oder sie zur Herstellung von Lebensmitteln und Kosmetika als neue Einnahmequelle zu verwenden, sagte Thailands stellvertretender Premierminister und Gesundheitsminister Anutin Charnvirakul in einer Erklärung am Freitag.

′′ Marihuana und Hanf sind sowohl wirtschaftliche Ernte als auch sie bieten eine neue Option für Einheimische, um Einnahmen zu erzielen," sagte Minister Anutin bei einer Marihuana-Bildungsausstellung in Buriram, 400 Kilometer nordöstlich von Bangkok. ′′ Wir versuchen, Einschränkungen zu erleichtern, um den Zugang der Öffentlichkeit zur Anlage zu erleichtern, aber bitte kooperieren Sie und nutzen Sie sie korrekt."
Während Thailand 2018 das erste Land in Südostasien wurde, das medizinisches Marihuana legalisiert hat, ist die Verwendung für Freizeitzwecke noch verboten.
Alle Blumen und Samen, die aus der Ernte, die zu Häusern angebaut werden, müssen in staatliche medizinische Einrichtungen geschickt werden, da sie aufgrund ihres hohen Gehalts an psychoaktiven Verbindungen im Strafgesetzbuch des Landes bleiben, sagte der Minister.
Der Rest des Marihuana, einschließlich Blätter, Zweige und Ballaststoffe sowie Hanfpflanzen, wurde entkriminalisiert und darf seit Dezember letzten Jahres in Lebensmitteln und Kosmetikprodukten verwendet werden.
Obwohl einige Einschränkungen bestehen bleiben, ist es ein weiterer Schritt, Marihuana zu erlauben, die Industrie zu züchten und ähnelt Sri Lanka, das ein begrenztes Wachstum der Pflanze durch staatlich anerkannte Anbauern erlaubt und nur für medizinische Zwecke. Die Philippinen erwägen, die Verwendung der Pflanze zur Epilepsiebehandlung zuzulassen, aber Marihuana in den meisten anderen Ländern Südostasiens bleibt verboten und in einigen Fällen mit Todesurteilen bestraft."

----------


## schiene

Die Regierung plant ab nächsten Jahr ein Verbot für Plastik-Einwegprodukten wie z.b. Platiktüten,Besteck,Strohhalmen,Tellern und Bechern aus Schaumstoff zu verbieten
Quelle:
https://mobile.twitter.com/RichardBa...67162095112192

----------


## schiene

"Nach mehr als sechs Wochen der Bekämpfung der Zunahme von Virusinfektionen im ganzen Land, kündigte die Prayut-Regierung am vergangenen Mittwoch an, dass Thailand für Touristen innerhalb von 120 Tagen geöffnet sein wird. Dies würde bedeuten, dass bis zum Morgen des 15. Oktober Besucher aus dem In- und Ausland ohne Quarantäne in Thailand reisen können, sofern sie vollständig geimpft sind."
Quelle:
hier gehts weiter....
https://www.pattayamail.com/thailand...1qY92o7DZD4vy4

----------


## wein4tler

Zitiere dazu Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Faust. Der Tragödie erster Teil, den Satz:"Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube."
Aber davon träumen, wäre schön.

----------

